# Voom Not Available In Puerto Rico



## duggan00969 (Apr 6, 2005)

Surprise Surprise After Spending 1500 Dollars To Install Another 6 Foot Sat Ellite Dish And Equipment Aimed At 61.5....dish Tells Me That They Cannot Sell The Voom Channels To Puerto Rico And The Virgin Islands. Too Bad They Did Not Tell Me That Originally When I Called And They Confirmed The Signal Reaches Here And All I Needed Was The Right Equipment.

Strangely Enough Though...if I Ordered It Online It Would Have Given It To Me....so Much For Talking With A Live Person. Has Anybody Else Run Into This Problem...thanks Bill D


----------



## pwherr (Jul 14, 2004)

duggan00969 said:


> Surprise Surprise After Spending 1500 Dollars To Install Another 6 Foot Sat Ellite Dish And Equipment Aimed At 61.5....dish Tells Me That They Cannot Sell The Voom Channels To Puerto Rico And The Virgin Islands. Too Bad They Did Not Tell Me That Originally When I Called And They Confirmed The Signal Reaches Here And All I Needed Was The Right Equipment.
> 
> Strangely Enough Though...if I Ordered It Online It Would Have Given It To Me....so Much For Talking With A Live Person. Has Anybody Else Run Into This Problem...thanks Bill D


I live in Colorado and when I called to activate the girl said she could not activate them because I live in Colorado and I can't pick up 61.5.I told her I had a 102 signal.She went and got a supervisor and they turned them on but told me when I find out I am not recieving a 61.5 signal call them back and they would remove them from my sub.I don't know where they find these people because I watch the voom channels just fine.Maybe you just got one of the bad operators I would call back and ask for a supervisor.


----------



## duggan00969 (Apr 6, 2005)

I do now receive the Voom HD channels in Puerto Rico. I use a six foot dish aimed at 61.5. Please not that I have been having problems with the Voom channels fading away at night....no idea why...anybody Know?


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

duggan00969 said:


> I do now receive the Voom HD channels in Puerto Rico. I use a six foot dish aimed at 61.5. Please not that I have been having problems with the Voom channels fading away at night....no idea why...anybody Know?


Being in Puerto Rico you are on the very edge of the satellite's "footprint". In a 24 hour period all geosynchronous satellites follow a "figure 8" pattern as seen from Earth. For 98% of the receivers the is no problem, however being on the edge you will see a fluxuation of signal. No matter how big your dish is you will lose the signal for part of the day at the same time everyday. That is probably why they did not want to sell VOOM to Puerto Rico.

I see this affect on some spot beams that are not for my geographical area. I get a lock during the day but they disappear by 11 PM, only to reappear the following day.

See if you can pick up the new 129w satellite that E* just put into service. VOOM is beign mirrored at that orbital location. OTOH that position does not even cover the full CONUS - it's really for the Western half of the U.S. that may have a problem with 61.5.


----------



## Benny (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey is nice to see fellow puertorricans here, I tough I was alone in the high definition drama in Puerto Rico. Dammit they dont even promote high def here. Puerto rico is gonna be a hard market to crack on high def because Usnet the main company here for Dish do a poor promoting HD. I got all my equipment online thx in big part from reading this nice forum. Because here when you ask for hd they dont even try to help you. Oh I live in Ceiba town wich is the east coast and signal for hd is fine but, I only do 110 and 119 with a sw44, damn box from hell 921 and a 42hdt50 high def plasma.



ps: WHY HBO CROPS ALL THE MOVIES!!!!???


----------



## embeleco (Oct 28, 2005)

I also have High Definition in Puerto Rico. I'm from Caguas. I would like to get the Voom HD channels but 61.5 is not strong enough in Puerto Rico. Do you guys know if 129 is reachable from Puerto Rico? Now I have 110 and 119. HD Channels are rock solid.

-embeleco


----------



## duggan00969 (Apr 6, 2005)

I Do Have The Voom Channels Here In Guaynabo...you Just Need A 6 Foot Dish Aimed At 61.5 The Channels Do However Fade Away At Night Sometimes (late At Night)

The Service Is Somewhat Expensive And Extremely Repetitive (except For The News Channel) Monster Hd Movie Channel Is Sometimes Fun To Watch.


----------



## gsartori (Jul 13, 2004)

pwherr said:


> I don't know where they find these people because I watch the voom channels just fine.


Do you receive VOOM with the 921? Is the 921 MPEG4 capable?

Thanks
Gabriele


----------



## duggan00969 (Apr 6, 2005)

Yes I am using a 921. to my knowledge it is not m4


----------



## embeleco (Oct 28, 2005)

duggan00969 said:


> I Do Have The Voom Channels Here In Guaynabo...you Just Need A 6 Foot Dish Aimed At 61.5 The Channels Do However Fade Away At Night Sometimes (late At Night)
> 
> The Service Is Somewhat Expensive And Extremely Repetitive (except For The News Channel) Monster Hd Movie Channel Is Sometimes Fun To Watch.


well I don't know if spending $$$ for a 6 foot antenna for just 10 channels is a good option for me. Also with not knowing if those channels are going to stay there or move to 110 when they are in mp4. I hope so!!!

Thanks in advanced,
-embeleco


----------



## all4jo (Jul 2, 2004)

hello everyone, im in Haiti, and i just finnally locked on to the 61.5 sat but i cannot lock to any raimbow 1 transponders, im getting up to 94 on echo 3 sat transponder 20, but no Voom. i thought i would get a slightly better signal since im a little closer to the USA.
thanks,
JOse


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

For those of you on the edge of a satellite's footprint check ths link out: 
http://www.ses-americom.com/americom/siteSections/tools/centreboxwizard/definition/index.php
This may help you aim your dish for optimal reception in fringe areas.


----------



## neljtorres (Jul 15, 2004)

hello guys:

 Yes you can recieve the voom hd channels in puerto rico, with a six footer my brother he used to have the 942 now he brought the vip211 and is's works fine it's fade a little bit a night. When he called the CSR she had no problem activating the voom channels.


----------



## all4jo (Jul 2, 2004)

what are your signal levels on transponder 1,3 and 7 for 61.5 ?


----------



## neljtorres (Jul 15, 2004)

Daytime About 65%-73% 

Nightime about 65%-68%


----------



## all4jo (Jul 2, 2004)

wow thats pretty good, the highes i can get is 44 on 3 and 5. 31 on transponder 1. im also getting 98 on transponder 20 which i know its echo 3.


----------



## all4jo (Jul 2, 2004)

do you know if 129 is available from puerto rico?


----------



## neljtorres (Jul 15, 2004)

all4jo said:


> do you know if 129 is available from puerto rico?


 129 for the west coast and 61.5 for the east coast. They both have the same thing, they are mirrors of each other.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

neljtorres said:


> 129 for the west coast and 61.5 for the east coast. They both have the same thing, they are mirrors of each other.


Except that 61.5 has CBS east HD and it seems that out here in the west, CBS HD west is only on 148. I wish someone could prove me wrong on this. I would move my 148 dish to pick up 129 in a heartbeat if it were true. I'm too low on the horizon to try for 61.5 and shouldn't have to anyway.


----------



## all4jo (Jul 2, 2004)

actually i just saw the dishnetwork chart http://www.dishchannelchart.com/ for 129 sat , and i see that cbs west coast hd is on it.


----------

